# LHVC Presidential Suites, Puerto Plata



## Asl18940 (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm booked to go there over Spring Break through SFX.  They advise I have VIP access.  Can anyone shed light on this resort.  Looks great, but I've never been to the DR, and could use some advice.  I will NOT be attending any timeshare presentation while there.  Thanks.


----------



## JeffC (Dec 9, 2011)

I stayed there with my son last February. We had the VIP package, which gives you access to certain restaurants and sections of the resort. We had a good time, but be aware that they will come at you with a very heavy sales pitch. Once you say NO the staff will become at lot less helpful. So delay the meeting until late in the week and try to get as many perks as possible.


----------



## Asl18940 (Jan 29, 2012)

Just thought I'd ask again if anyone's stayed at this particular resort and has any advice or insight to provide.  Thanks.


----------



## Asl18940 (Apr 14, 2012)

FYI returned from stay at Presidential Suites at LHVC in Puerto Plata.  Strongly advise against trading into this resort.  Truly third rate.  Owners get a lot of upgrades, and eventhough I had the so-called VIP package, it was really bad all around.  If you can get a cheap package with VIP benefits, go for it, but do not pay anywhere near the $3200 they charged me for the week.  Stay away.


----------



## tschwa2 (Apr 14, 2012)

Thanks for posting.  I live in an area that has flights to Punta Cana but getting to Puerta Plata is 3X's more difficult and 2 X's more expensive but I did look into staying at LHVC properties.  Thanks for the warning.  The advice I heard was to promise to take the "tour" toward the end of the week because as soon as you refuse the tour or go on the tour and not buy everything becomes more difficult.  I also heard the VIP bracelets are worthless and you need to get a black bracelet to get the better experience.


----------



## Asl18940 (Apr 15, 2012)

You got it right.  But as far as postponing the tour, they won't give you any upgrade up front.


----------

